# DCN National Meet - did anyone go?



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone....

Hope you've all had fun weekends.  I was just wondering if anyone went to the Donor Conception Network national meet yesterday ?  I didn't go as it was in London but I just got the follow up email and was fascinated to hear that there were 46 single women out of the 200 or so participants !  We truly are taking over the world!!  One of the comments mentioned in the follow up email was about the importance of networking for the single women....makes me think about how we can signpost people to here?!?  It does seem daft that our rich thread of support is kind of hidden as a sub board under Donor Sperm/Eggs....isn't it time we had a more prominent place on the main index?  

If anyone went yesterday I'd love to hear how it was....I really wanted to go but just couldn't get there ...

..Winky


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Winky - I didn't even know about it so didn't go ( obviously!!) -but I just wanted to add my support for the single women to have a board of their own rather than be a sub board -as you say. It is more by luck that singlies find this - should be easier!!

Maybe single girl power can  make the change happen  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Winky and Misty

I've been offline for couple of days and just saw this post ... I have always wondered myself why we are hidden away in a sub-board ... I'm a member of DCN and was at one meeting in Manchester in 2007 which I thoroughly enjoyed ... I didnt make it to this one sadly - would have loved the debates/discussions...

Anyone good at polling?  Maybe we could poll to see interest in having a board... just because we feel that we should be given a higher profile, not everyone may agree!! (For those who dont, I would be interested in hearing why not!)

Maya


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

I was booked to go on Saturday but then my embryo transfer ended up happening that day.  I know a few people that did go.

DCN have some groups for single women - one called SWIG (single womens insemination group I think) and another one called SMS (single mums soon) which meet up about every 6 weeks.  I actually belong to the SMS group and really enjoy it.  Emily Engel can put anyone in touch that wants to join a London based group.  I'll remind them all at our next meet up about Fertility Friends.

Would be great if the singles threads could be more prominent as even I sometimes find it hard to find us!

Eddy


----------

